# NEWMEN ADVANCED SL X.22 (Carbon) Felgen



## MG (25. Januar 2017)

Hier geht es um unsere NEWMEN ADVANCED SL X.22 carbon Felgen


----------



## Sportec (3. Februar 2017)

Hi Michi,

Ist auch mal eine Felge in 650b in carbon geplant? Ich denke eine Felge aus carbon in 650b mit einer Innenweite von 25mm würde sicher seine Käufer finden.

Gruss sportec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha_M (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo mr. Grätz

  Ich möchte mich über die verwendung dieser felge für technische xc (wie das Bild unten) von 1 bis 5, wie sicher es ist, als eine wahl zu informieren. Auch das profil ist 18mm? Was ist die dicke?


Mit freundliche Grüße
Enzo Bernard


----------



## MG (6. Februar 2017)

Alpha_M schrieb:


> Hallo mr. Grätz
> 
> Ich möchte mich über die verwendung dieser felge für technische xc (wie das Bild unten) von 1 bis 5, wie sicher es ist, als eine wahl zu informieren. Auch das profil ist 18mm? Was ist die dicke?
> 
> ...


Der Einsatzzweck stellt kein Problem dar.
Die Innenbreite ist 22mm ... was meinen Sie mit dicke?


----------



## Alpha_M (6. Februar 2017)

Ich bin so leid, aber ich habe ins deutsche übersetzt, ich bedeute die entfernungen zum folgenden bild


----------



## MG (6. Februar 2017)

Alpha_M schrieb:


> Ich bin so leid, aber ich habe ins deutsche übersetzt, ich bedeute die entfernungen zum folgenden bild
> Anhang anzeigen 572153


Hier bitte.


----------



## Affekopp (6. Februar 2017)

Die Stärke des "Horn" würde mich auch noch interessieren...


----------



## MG (8. Februar 2017)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Die Stärke des "Horn" würde mich auch noch interessieren...


Unten, dort wo der Reifen sitzt (direkt über dem Radius) 2,8mm und oben 2,45mm.
Ist gar nicht so wenig für ne so leichte Felge für den XC / Marathon / Trail Einsatz ....


----------



## TTT (13. Februar 2017)

Auf der Eurobike war noch folgende Felge angekündigt:



Mal abgesehen davon, dass dort wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in der Bezeichnung vorliegt ("A" steht doch für Alu?) würde mich interessieren, ob die Felge noch in der Planung ist und wenn ja, wann mit ihr zu rechnen ist? Schätze ich das richtig ein, dass diese Felge noch mal etwas robuster als die Aluvariante ist?
Erscheint mir, wie die Sorglosvariante für einen 75kg Fahrer im Marathon bis All-Mountain Bereich zu sein.


----------



## MG (15. Februar 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike war noch folgende Felge angekündigt:
> Anhang anzeigen 574469
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass dort wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in der Bezeichnung vorliegt ("A" steht doch für Alu?) würde mich interessieren, ob die Felge noch in der Planung ist und wenn ja, wann mit ihr zu rechnen ist? Schätze ich das richtig ein, dass diese Felge noch mal etwas robuster als die Aluvariante ist?
> Erscheint mir, wie die Sorglosvariante für einen 75kg Fahrer im Marathon bis All-Mountain Bereich zu sein.


Geplant ja, aber es dauert noch ne Weile bis iwr so weit sind ... bitte nicht warten.
Bei uns steht ...
ADVANCED *SL* für *Carbon* (*s*uper*l*ight version mit *TeXtreme*)
ADVANCED für *Carbon* *UD *Faser
EVOLUTION *SL* für Aluminium (*s*uper*l*ight version)
EVOLUTION für Aluminium

Die ADVANCED SL X.A.25 ist hinsichtlich der haltbarkeit besser als die Aluminium Variante, einzig der Impact (Durchschlag) ist ab einer gewissen Stärke schlechter.

X. heißt XC/ Marathon/Trail
A. heißt AllMountain
X.A. heißt dann von XC bis AllMountain

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz

P.S. ich würde im AllMountain Bereich aber schon min. ne 30mm Innenweite fahren ...


----------



## TTT (15. Februar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> P.S. ich würde im AllMountain Bereich aber schon min. ne 30mm Innenweite fahren ...


Na ja, als ich mir mein 2tes MTB gekauft habe, konnte ich zwischen 17 und 19mm Innenweite wählen. Ich hab die 19 genommen. Als ich mir dann einen 2ten Laufradsatz zugelegt habe, habe ich 21mm genommen, was damals schon extrem innovativ war. Im Freundeskreis hat man mich nur verständnislos angeschaut und die großen Hersteller haben weiter munter 17 und 19mm gebaut.
Mit dem nächsten Bike habe ich mir dann einen Laufradsatz mit 23mm aufbauen lassen. 17mm waren quasi vom Markt verschwunden, 21mm liefen den 19mm langsam den Rang ab...
Heute soll alles unter 30mm nicht mehr für All-Mountain taugen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, irgendwann schlägt das Pendel wieder zurück.

Ich finde 25mm einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Haltbarkeit, technischer Sinnhaftigkeit und Preis, insbesondere an einem Racehardtail, das überwiegend im Marathon Einsatz findet aber eben bei einem gelegentlichen All-Mountain-Ausflug nicht gleich den Dienst quitieren soll. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch eine verschobene Vorstellung, was All-Mountain sein soll. Mehr als das, was die Jungs im XC-Weltcup fahren, fahre ich nicht. Und 2,25" ist bei mir die Standardbreite für Reifen. Ab 2,4" wird's dann auch mit meiner Gabel eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (16. Februar 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Na ja, als ich mir mein 2tes MTB gekauft habe, konnte ich zwischen 17 und 19mm Innenweite wählen. Ich hab die 19 genommen. Als ich mir dann einen 2ten Laufradsatz zugelegt habe, habe ich 21mm genommen, was damals schon extrem innovativ war. Im Freundeskreis hat man mich nur verständnislos angeschaut und die großen Hersteller haben weiter munter 17 und 19mm gebaut.
> Mit dem nächsten Bike habe ich mir dann einen Laufradsatz mit 23mm aufbauen lassen. 17mm waren quasi vom Markt verschwunden, 21mm liefen den 19mm langsam den Rang ab...
> Heute soll alles unter 30mm nicht mehr für All-Mountain taugen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, irgendwann schlägt das Pendel wieder zurück.
> 
> Ich finde 25mm einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Haltbarkeit, technischer Sinnhaftigkeit und Preis, insbesondere an einem Racehardtail, das überwiegend im Marathon Einsatz findet aber eben bei einem gelegentlichen All-Mountain-Ausflug nicht gleich den Dienst quitieren soll. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch eine verschobene Vorstellung, was All-Mountain sein soll. Mehr als das, was die Jungs im XC-Weltcup fahren, fahre ich nicht. Und 2,25" ist bei mir die Standardbreite für Reifen. Ab 2,4" wird's dann auch mit meiner Gabel eng.


Jetzt hab ich verstanden für was Du die Felge einsetzen möchtest und ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht. 
Da sind 25mm vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## stollenbeiser (26. Februar 2017)

@MG

Hi Michael, habe heute das erste Mal von Kontaktkorrosion zwischen CFK und Aluminium gelesen. Im Fahrradbereich kommt diese Verbindung sehr oft vor: Felge mit Alunippel, Vorbau mit Carbonlenker, Carbonsattelstütze in Aluminiumrahmen usw. Mich würde mal deine Erfahrung und Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren und wie ihr damit umgeht? Vielen Dank. LG


----------



## _Olli (7. März 2017)

https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-Felge-29-Advanced-SL-X22-Carbon

r2 bike hat die felge und paar andere teile  von NEWMAN im programm


----------



## MG (18. April 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Na ja, als ich mir mein 2tes MTB gekauft habe, konnte ich zwischen 17 und 19mm Innenweite wählen. Ich hab die 19 genommen. Als ich mir dann einen 2ten Laufradsatz zugelegt habe, habe ich 21mm genommen, was damals schon extrem innovativ war. Im Freundeskreis hat man mich nur verständnislos angeschaut und die großen Hersteller haben weiter munter 17 und 19mm gebaut.
> Mit dem nächsten Bike habe ich mir dann einen Laufradsatz mit 23mm aufbauen lassen. 17mm waren quasi vom Markt verschwunden, 21mm liefen den 19mm langsam den Rang ab...
> Heute soll alles unter 30mm nicht mehr für All-Mountain taugen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, irgendwann schlägt das Pendel wieder zurück.
> 
> Ich finde 25mm einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Haltbarkeit, technischer Sinnhaftigkeit und Preis, insbesondere an einem Racehardtail, das überwiegend im Marathon Einsatz findet aber eben bei einem gelegentlichen All-Mountain-Ausflug nicht gleich den Dienst quitieren soll. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch eine verschobene Vorstellung, was All-Mountain sein soll. Mehr als das, was die Jungs im XC-Weltcup fahren, fahre ich nicht. Und 2,25" ist bei mir die Standardbreite für Reifen. Ab 2,4" wird's dann auch mit meiner Gabel eng.


Dann liegst Du mit Deiner Sichtweise richtig ....


----------



## MG (18. April 2017)

stollenbeiser schrieb:


> @MG
> 
> Hi Michael, habe heute das erste Mal von Kontaktkorrosion zwischen CFK und Aluminium gelesen. Im Fahrradbereich kommt diese Verbindung sehr oft vor: Felge mit Alunippel, Vorbau mit Carbonlenker, Carbonsattelstütze in Aluminiumrahmen usw. Mich würde mal deine Erfahrung und Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren und wie ihr damit umgeht? Vielen Dank. LG


Zwischen unseren Nippeln und der carbonfelge sitzt noch ein Edelstahlwasher. Der Aluminiumnippel sitzt also nicht direkt auf der Carbonfelge.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (20. April 2017)

Der washer ist aber auch elektrisch leitend. Der Nippel bleibt auch hier das Opfer. Ich arbeite viel mit Carbon und es mit korrodierten Alu-Nippeln hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Da gibt es kritischere Paarungen, wie zB. eine Alustütze im Carbonrahmen. Das kann schnell gehen, bis die Stütze nicht mehr aus dem Rahme entfernt werden kann. Spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (3. Mai 2017)

Das Gewicht der Felge wurde ja von den von euch ursprünglich angekündigten 298 gramm auf nun 309 gramm angehoben.
Wird diese Angabe nun erreicht?
Wenn ich nun bestelle, bekomme ich dann Felgen mit 309 gramm?


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Mai 2017)

So du davon ausgehst, dass auch ein solches Produkt einer gewissen Serienstreuung unterliegt und - da lehne ich mich aus dem Fenster - du vorsichtshalber 3 bis 5% Serienstreuung einrechnest. Ich würde es nicht darauf eingrenzen, da mir persönlich (!) die Stabilität der Felge wichtiger ist als ein extrem niedriges Gewicht.


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn ein Hersteller techn. Angaben zum Artikel macht, "sollten" diese auch eingehalten werden -er kann ja durchaus auch eine Angabe zur prozentualen Streuung angeben.
Technische Angaben sind ja meist DIE ausschlaggebende Entscheidung, einen Artikel zu kaufen oder nicht.

Wir wissen leider fast alle, dass es in der Radbranche vermehrt zu "Differenzen" nach oben bei den angegeben Gewichten kommt
Gewicht ist aber oft DAS Kaufargument

Der Hersteller könnte ja auch wenn die Streuung "hoch" ist diese mit vermarkten - eine leichte "SL" Serie und eine etwas schwerere "stabilere" Serie
Wobei schwerer nicht gleich "steifer" bedeutet
Wenn punktuell an einer Stelle der Felge z.B. 8gramm mehr Faser oder Harz ist - macht das die ganze Felge in sich nicht stabiler

Aber warten wir mal ab wie Newmen sich dazu äußert


----------



## MG (8. Mai 2017)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hersteller techn. Angaben zum Artikel macht, "sollten" diese auch eingehalten werden -er kann ja durchaus auch eine Angabe zur prozentualen Streuung angeben.
> Technische Angaben sind ja meist DIE ausschlaggebende Entscheidung, einen Artikel zu kaufen oder nicht.
> 
> Wir wissen leider fast alle, dass es in der Radbranche vermehrt zu "Differenzen" nach oben bei den angegeben Gewichten kommt
> ...



Je nachdem wie ein Teil hergestellt ist hat es eine größere oder geringere Gewichtssteuung zwischen ca. +/- 1-5%.
Bei Teilen wie Felgen, Vorbauten und Lenkern sind es (wiederum abhängig vom Herstellungsverfahren) ca. +/- 3-5%, bei Frästeilen (je nach Toleranzen) oft nur +/- 1%

Bei unseren Felgen haben wir eine Gewichtstoleranz von +/- 5%


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (9. Juni 2017)

Servus Leute
Geistern gerade solche Bilder hier im Forum rum...
120g Mehrgewicht, bin mal gespannt, woher das kommt.
Meine China-Laufradsatz war auch in der Gewichtsgegend...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_1117-jpg.610195/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_1129-jpg.610196/

Grüäss


----------



## MG (9. Juni 2017)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> Geistern gerade solche Bilder hier im Forum rum...
> 120g Mehrgewicht, bin mal gespannt, woher das kommt.
> Meine China-Laufradsatz war auch in der Gewichtsgegend...
> ...


Kommt daher, dass es sich hier nicht um unsere AM Ware handelt sondern um Kundenspezifische OE Ware.


----------



## Alpha_M (13. Juni 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Kommt daher, dass es sich hier nicht um unsere AM Ware handelt sondern um Kundenspezifische OE Ware.




Wie diese Varianz 10% von AM Ware beeinflusst das OE Ware, wenn es von Felge kommt, das bedeutet, dass die zweite ist steifer, gibt es verschiedene Qualitätsstandards (verschiedene Kohlefaser Struktur)?


----------



## dzsonhee (27. Juni 2017)

Hi Michi, 

was ist mit diese Felgen?
von wann sind die erreichbar?


----------



## wohlgut (27. Juni 2017)

Kann die Aufschrift auf den Felgen entfernt werden, d.h. ist die nur draufgeklebt?


----------



## Affekopp (22. September 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike war noch folgende Felge angekündigt:
> Anhang anzeigen 574469
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass dort wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in der Bezeichnung vorliegt ("A" steht doch für Alu?) würde mich interessieren, ob die Felge noch in der Planung ist und wenn ja, wann mit ihr zu rechnen ist? Schätze ich das richtig ein, dass diese Felge noch mal etwas robuster als die Aluvariante ist?
> Erscheint mir, wie die Sorglosvariante für einen 75kg Fahrer im Marathon bis All-Mountain Bereich zu sein.



... kommen dieses Jahr noch weitere Carbon Felgen. 

Zur Eurobike '16 würde einiges angekündigt, aber dieses Jahr ist hier nicht konkretes avisiert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob34 (9. Februar 2018)

Moin,

gibt es zu o.g. Felgen schon ein paar Erfahrungen?
Ich denke über einen leichten LRS für leichte Trails bzw. Marathonrennen nach auf den ich mich allerdings auch verlassen will..kein Leichtbau um jeden Preis.

Ich wiege ca. 80 kg.. Rad und Gepäck kommen noch dazu.
Laut Newmen sind die Felgen bis 120kg freigegeben was eigentlich für ein steifes Laufrad sprechen würde..

Wenn also jemand dazu was sagen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Achso..ich würde mir die Newmen Felge gern bei R2 mit Tune Naben bauen lassen.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es von Newmen noch keine Lefty Nabe oder?

MfG


----------



## MG (10. Februar 2018)

Rob34 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es zu o.g. Felgen schon ein paar Erfahrungen?
> Ich denke über einen leichten LRS für leichte Trails bzw. Marathonrennen nach auf den ich mich allerdings auch verlassen will..kein Leichtbau um jeden Preis.
> ...


Wir haben keine Lefty nabe, Richtig.
Die Felgen kannst bedenkenlos für Deinen Einsatzzweck nutzen ... ist kein Problem.


----------



## Realdedo (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich will mich hier mal wieder melden. Ich hatte ja geschrieben, daß ich ein Problemchen hatte und will mich nur zurück melden, daß alles gut ist.
Ich hatte ein Komplettradl mit Advenced Laufradsatz gekauft und bei der genaueren Inspektion sind mit Stellen an der vorderen Felge aufgefallen, die mir nicht so ganz "koscher" aussahen.
Habe dann den (online) Händler mit Fotos angeschrieben, der hat aber standartmäßig geantwortet

Zitat:"  In dem Fall handelt es sich aber lediglich um die UD-Carbon Struktur, die durch den Klarlack durchschimmert, ein Mangel bzw. Reklamations-Grund liegt hier nicht vor! Die Ungleichheit hängt einfach mit dem Produktionsverfahren zusammen, wenn man nach der Optik geht ist nun mal jede Felge ein Unikat und nie mit einer anderen zu 100% identisch."

Erst als ich dort Druck gemacht habe, wurde eine genauere Inspektion angeboten.
In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mich aber schon an Newmen gewendet und dort über einen super Kontakt  sofort angeboten bekommen daß Newmenn das Laufrad abholen lässt und überprüft.
Also Laufrad dort hin und innerhalb der verprochenen Zeit kam ein neues Laufrad, super Sache. Denn eigentlich ist ja erst mal der Händler, dann Cube und zu guter letzt erst Newmen "regresspflichtig".
Wurde aber von Newmen auf direktem Weg geregelt und das finde ich schon erwähnenswert weil heutzutage halt nicht mehr normal...
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf eine andere Adjust Cap und dann steht den ersten richtigen Touren nix mehr im Weg. Außer halt das Wetter und das Eis im Wald


----------



## Affekopp (11. Februar 2018)

@Realdedo
... was in deinen Darlegungen allerdings unbeantwortet bleibt ist, was nun mit der Felge war?!


----------



## Realdedo (11. Februar 2018)

Genau weiß ich es auch nicht aber ich hatte den Eindruck, daß die Felge vielleicht durch Transport oder sonst was gecrashed war. Vielleicht auf dem Versandweg irgenwie und irgendwo mit nem Stapler drüber gefahren? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht will sich Newmen ja äußen... Ich kann nur spekulieren...


----------



## freetourer (11. Februar 2018)

Realdedo schrieb:


> Genau weiß ich es auch nicht aber ich hatte den Eindruck, daß die Felge vielleicht durch Transport oder sonst was gecrashed war. Vielleicht auf dem Versandweg irgenwie und irgendwo mit nem Stapler drüber gefahren? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht will sich Newmen ja äußen... Ich kann nur spekulieren...


Bilder?


----------



## Affekopp (11. Februar 2018)

Realdedo schrieb:


> Genau weiß ich es auch nicht aber ich hatte den Eindruck, daß die Felge vielleicht durch Transport oder sonst was gecrashed war. Vielleicht auf dem Versandweg irgenwie und irgendwo mit nem Stapler drüber gefahren? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht will sich Newmen ja äußen... Ich kann nur spekulieren...



Das klingt ja eher, als wäre die Felge matsch und nicht nach "_...lediglich (...) UD-Carbon Struktur, die durch den Klarlack durchschimmert, ein Mangel bzw. Reklamations-Grund liegt hier nicht vor!..._"

Hast du eine neue bekommen oder die bisherige wieder zurück? Wäre jetzt schon interessant.

Hatte auch schon unschöne Decklayer bei Carbon - meist bei 3K. Bisher immer nur optische Makel unter dem Decklack und bei Neuteilen. War auch immer nur zu sehen, wenn man mit Adleraugen den neuen Rahmen, etc. beim Auspacken inspizierte. Hatte es auch nie reklamiert, sondern bin einfach damit gefahren.


----------



## Realdedo (17. März 2018)

@Affekopp: Habe von Newmen ein neues Laufrad bekommen. Steht auch schon oben im Text


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Juli 2018)

Ist ggf. eine breitere Version des LRS angedacht? Fahre derzeit auf dem XC Fully einen LRS mit 25'er Maulweite, darunter würde ich nicht mehr gehen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (6. Juli 2018)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Ist ggf. eine breitere Version des LRS angedacht? Fahre derzeit auf dem XC Fully einen LRS mit 25'er Maulweite, darunter würde ich nicht mehr gehen wollen.


Wir sind stark hin- und her gerissen.
das Problem an der Sache:
Eine 25 mm  breite Felge kann -rein von der Breite her gesehen- in quasi allen Einsatzbereichen (bis hin zu DH) eingesetzt werden. Das werden dann vermutlich mehr oder weniger viele dann auch versuchen, da unsere Aluminium Felgen ja auch sehr stabil sind ... 
... die Folgen kann man sich ausmalen.
Wir sind uns noch nicht ganz sicher was hier der richtige Weg ist. Mal schauen was die Zukunft noch für Alternativen bietet ...


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (6. Juli 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Vielleicht müsste man dann eine zusätzl. Angabe über den "bestimmungsmäßigen Gebrauch" machen, in welchem man dies entsprechend festlegt, so wie es z.B. auch DT Swiss macht.

Im Newmen Wheel Manual sind derzeit ja die Laufräder Evolution SL X.A.25 als auch der Advanced SL X.22 für die Kategorie 4 freigegeben. Wenn der SL X.22 hier bereits drin ist, müsste der X.25 ja nicht unbedingt gleich eine höhere Kategorie/Freigabe bekommen. Die größere Maulweite sorgt ja auch für mehr Seitenhalt, Fahrsicherheit und ermöglicht mit Tubeless noch weniger Druck.


----------



## Affekopp (6. Juli 2018)

Die Begründung verstehe ich nicht! 

Die Duke Lucky Jack - und viele andere, breite CC Felgen - werden ja auch nicht auf Enduros gefahren trotz Carbon und obwohl ~25mm MW.


----------



## tomdog (24. Juli 2018)

Hi Newmen-Team,
würde die Felgen gerne tubeless aufbauen, welche Ventile empfehlt ihr dazu? Welche mit runden Fuß wie bei Notubes oder eher mit eckigem Fuß wie bei DT Swiss Ventilen?


----------



## MG (24. Juli 2018)

tomdog schrieb:


> Hi Newmen-Team,
> würde die Felgen gerne tubeless aufbauen, welche Ventile empfehlt ihr dazu? Welche mit runden Fuß wie bei Notubes oder eher mit eckigem Fuß wie bei DT Swiss Ventilen?


Mit rundem Fuß. Wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Schwalbe und Milkit.


----------



## filiale (8. Oktober 2018)

@NEWMEN-Team @MG 

Auf der Homepage wird oben in der Beschreibung das Gewicht mit "ab 1260gr" angegeben:  https://www.newmen-components.de/de/82/mtb/laufraeder/advanced-sl-x22/

Unten auf dieser Seite steht bei den "Varianten" bei boost 29" vorne und hinten: 555gr und 650gr = 1205gr

Vermutlich irgendwo ein Schreibfehler ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEWMEN-Team (8. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> @NEWMEN-Team @MG
> 
> Auf der Homepage wird oben in der Beschreibung das Gewicht mit "ab 1260gr" angegeben:  https://www.newmen-components.de/de/82/mtb/laufraeder/advanced-sl-x22/
> 
> ...


Die Einzelgewichte sind aus unserer Datenbank und passen nicht mehr. 1250 bis 1260 haut gut hin.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Januar 2019)

Hi,
Sind die Laufräder auch am Rennrad einsetzbar? Welchen Druck könnte ich bei welcher breite nutzen?
Gruß


----------



## Affekopp (13. Januar 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sind die Laufräder auch am Rennrad einsetzbar? Welchen Druck könnte ich bei welcher breite nutzen?
> Gruß



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Aber eher für ein Gravelbike mit Reifenbreite >32mm.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Januar 2019)

Mir reicht 28c, mal sehen was Michi sagt?


----------



## Affekopp (13. Januar 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mir reicht 28c, mal sehen was Michi sagt?



Schmalere Reifen Bedarfen einen höheren Druck. Könnte sogar eher kritischer werden. 

Bin auch gespannt aufs Feedback von Newmen


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (15. Januar 2019)

Weil die Nachfrage öfters kommt (nicht unbedingt gleich Rennradreifen aber zumindest 35-40er Gravelreifen) prüfe ich das jetzt mal an unserem Berstdruckprüfstand ab. Ende der Woche sollte ich Ergebnisse haben. Bei Interesse dann bitte per PN anfragen. Veröffentlichen werden wir dazu denke ich nichts, da wir uns mit dem Thema aufgrund unserer jüngsten Vergangenheit im Rennradbereich auf ganz dünnem Eis bewegen.
Für Rennradreifen wird sich aber voraussichtlich kein sinnvoller Maximaldruck ergeben, für CX und Gravel schon eher.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## ONE78 (15. Januar 2019)

Sehr schön, Danke schon mal vorweg und bitte unbedingt auch dünner!!!
Bei den rennradreifen, also 28c geht's mir nicht um tubeless, sondern ganz allgemein um den max zul. Druck. Andere Hersteller (zB DT oder Enve) geben diesen für viele verschiedene reifenbreiten an. Bei den meisten sind bis zu 6-7bar bei 28c zulässig. Das würde mir vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Affekopp (11. Februar 2019)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Weil die Nachfrage öfters kommt (nicht unbedingt gleich Rennradreifen aber zumindest 35-40er Gravelreifen) prüfe ich das jetzt mal an unserem Berstdruckprüfstand ab. Ende der Woche sollte ich Ergebnisse haben. Bei Interesse dann bitte per PN anfragen. Veröffentlichen werden wir dazu denke ich nichts, da wir uns mit dem Thema aufgrund unserer jüngsten Vergangenheit im Rennradbereich auf ganz dünnem Eis bewegen.
> Für Rennradreifen wird sich aber voraussichtlich kein sinnvoller Maximaldruck ergeben, für CX und Gravel schon eher.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Tim



Gibts hier schon eine Aussage! 

Die Felge wäre die ideale Basus für ein Ultraleichtes Gravel Projekt!


----------



## Realdedo (14. April 2019)

Welches Tubelessband habt ihr denn verwendet, 25mm?


----------



## Affekopp (26. April 2019)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Weil die Nachfrage öfters kommt (nicht unbedingt gleich Rennradreifen aber zumindest 35-40er Gravelreifen) prüfe ich das jetzt mal an unserem Berstdruckprüfstand ab. Ende der Woche sollte ich Ergebnisse haben. Bei Interesse dann bitte per PN anfragen. Veröffentlichen werden wir dazu denke ich nichts, da wir uns mit dem Thema aufgrund unserer jüngsten Vergangenheit im Rennradbereich auf ganz dünnem Eis bewegen.
> Für Rennradreifen wird sich aber voraussichtlich kein sinnvoller Maximaldruck ergeben, für CX und Gravel schon eher.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Tim



Da seit meiner letzten unbeantwortet Erinnerung wieder ein paar Monate vergangen sind. 

Gibts hierzu nun bereits eine Aussage. Eure Felge wäre eine exzellente Alternative zur ZTR Grail Carbon. Vorausgesetzt Sie hält den Druck aus. Lt R2 kann die Grail folgende Werte abdecken: maximaler Reifendruck: 5,9 Bar (25 mm), 4,8 Bar (32 mm), 3,8 Bar (40 mm)

Mit 3,5 Bar bei 40mm wäre ich vollkommen zufrieden. Wahrscheinlich reichen sogar schon 3,0 Bar, aber etwas reserve ist ja nie verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (6. Mai 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Da seit meiner letzten unbeantwortet Erinnerung wieder ein paar Monate vergangen sind.
> 
> Gibts hierzu nun bereits eine Aussage. Eure Felge wäre eine exzellente Alternative zur ZTR Grail Carbon. Vorausgesetzt Sie hält den Druck aus. Lt R2 kann die Grail folgende Werte abdecken: maximaler Reifendruck: 5,9 Bar (25 mm), 4,8 Bar (32 mm), 3,8 Bar (40 mm)
> 
> Mit 3,5 Bar bei 40mm wäre ich vollkommen zufrieden. Wahrscheinlich reichen sogar schon 3,0 Bar, aber etwas reserve ist ja nie verkehrt.



Mittlerweile gibt es eine Übersicht zu dem Thema:
https://www.newmen-components.de/ap.../master/User_Manuals/felgen_reifenbreiten.pdf


----------



## ONE78 (6. Mai 2019)

Sehr konservative Absicherung...


----------



## Affekopp (6. Mai 2019)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es eine Übersicht zu dem Thema:
> https://www.newmen-components.de/ap.../master/User_Manuals/felgen_reifenbreiten.pdf



... also 3 Bar max. bei der x22

Mal schauen welche Reifenbreite durch den Rahmen geht.


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2019)

Hat es einen Grund warum der SL X.22 nicht mehr als Systemlaufradsatz auf der Homepage zu finden ist ?


----------



## Stoni (17. Juli 2019)

Felgen gibt es noch........bestimmt sind die Naben zu laut.....






						MTB Felgen | Newmen Components
					

Downhill Race, Bikepark Laps, Shuttle Runs: wir haben die passenden Felgen für dein MTB




					www.newmen-components.de


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2019)

Das mit den Felgen habe ich gesehen, daher fragte ich nach dem Systemlaufradsatz.


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. August 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Hat es einen Grund warum der SL X.22 nicht mehr als Systemlaufradsatz auf der Homepage zu finden ist ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 886019




Wahrscheinlich desshalb ;-)


----------



## filiale (13. August 2019)

Ah, ein neues Modell mit 25mm Innenmaulweite. Da bin ich mal auf das Gewicht gespannt. Die 22mm hat 309gr.


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. August 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike war noch folgende Felge angekündigt:
> Anhang anzeigen 574469
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass dort wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in der Bezeichnung vorliegt ("A" steht doch für Alu?) würde mich interessieren, ob die Felge noch in der Planung ist und wenn ja, wann mit ihr zu rechnen ist? Schätze ich das richtig ein, dass diese Felge noch mal etwas robuster als die Aluvariante ist?
> Erscheint mir, wie die Sorglosvariante für einen 75kg Fahrer im Marathon bis All-Mountain Bereich zu sein.



Ich denke mal 345 g in 29 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (13. August 2019)

Und Centerlock wird wohl kommen


----------



## UphillChris (14. August 2019)

@newmen: Was wiegt denn der 25mm Carbonlaufradsatz bei den neuen Cube-Modellen?


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2019)

Etwa 1300g, genaueres zur Eurobike


----------

